# How often does your 13-14 month old nurse?



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

My boys have dramatically decreased the number of times they nurse recently. Pretty much they only nurse once a day now. Does that seem okay? I offer, but they are so busy they are not interested. And they sleep all night








: so they aren't nursing throughout the night, either. They do eat a good variety of foods and drink water. I don't know if this is just a phase or if they are phasing out nursing.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Depends on the kid.

DS weaned at 13-14 months. It was very natural - he just got busy with other things and stopped asking to nurse.

DD was driving me CRAZY pulling up my shirt and nursing ALL THE TIME at 13-14 months.

HTH


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a ds, just like your dd, Jessica! He is 13 months old also and asking for milkie all the time - signing for it, or lifting up my top. At least every hour, and I'm not kidding.

And at least 3 times overnight.

He is a busy boy too, but still milkie is his favourite thing. He grins hugely when he sees my breast, it's so cute!







:

That's our story...

Brooke


----------



## lollith (Jan 19, 2007)

My dd is 13 mos on Monday and has been recently nursing like crazy... she was rarely nursing 10-11 mos and then all of a sudden started nursing all the time. I never felt comfortable giving bfing a cutsie name - so now I lose it everytime dd lifts my top and says in her little tiny voice "bubbies?"
Cracks me up


----------



## Kimber47 (Jun 27, 2006)

DD turned 13 months today. Before rotavirus came to our house







: she would nurse before am and pm naps, at bedtime, at midnight and at 7 am. These past few days it's been no solids and nursing all the time. (Thank goodness we are still nursing!)


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

at that age every 2 hours in the daytime and once at night (generally), but very little solids.


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lollith* 
I never felt comfortable giving bfing a cutsie name - so now I lose it everytime dd lifts my top and says in her little tiny voice "bubbies?"
Cracks me up









I started calling it "nursies" when ds was just a few days old, but a few months ago he came up with his own term - "bubbas." I *think* it was because when he started saying "buh-bye" I was imitating him and would say "buh-bye nursies" when he finished eating and squirmed down off my lap...he just shortened it to "bubbas"









Ds is nearly 13 months and is a BOOB man...seriously, he eats several times per night and many times during the day. Usually we have one long stretch of 3-ish hous when he doesn't nurse in the day, but otherwise it's lots of bubbas all the time.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

My dd is 14 mos. She nurses 6-8x a day and 2-6x a night.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

DS is 16 mos now but still nursing the same as he was at 13-14 mos: once when he wakes up, once before am nap, rarely once in the afternoon, once before bed, and usually once in the middle of the night (but I'd be happy to drop that one!).


----------



## Martha_2sons (Mar 28, 2007)

My 13 m/o nurses more often a day than I can count. (Like right now for instance!)

If you want to keep nursing you might want to try offering at times when they're sleepy and create a low distraction environment at that time.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you. It seems like they are picking the frequency back up.







: I think it just took me being aware of it & making more of a point of offering and offering again.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

IMO that's not nearly enough at that age. That is far too young to wean. Toddlers often need to be reminded and offered through the day.

At that age dd nursed about 12 times a day (and mostly slept through the night)

-Angela


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Angela, I'm guessing you did not read through the entire thread to see my last post/update. I didn't think they were nursing enough, which is why I posted for opinions and advice. They are doing much better now. Thank you.


----------

